# الفلامنجو flamingo



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*





طائر الفلامنجو flamingo
أشهر طائر في العالم










*




طائر الفلامنجو من أكثر طيور العالم شهرة  وجمالاً، فهو الطائر المختال الذي يمضي حياته على ضفاف البحيرات في تسوية  ريشه، وتحريك سيقانه الرفيعة لأداء تعبيرات واستعراضات فريدة من نوعها،  تعلم الإنسان منها أصول الرقص التعبيري، كما سجلت باسمه موسيقى شهيرة في  أسبانيا.*

*يعيش الفلامنجو على ضفاف  المياه المالحة والمناطق الحارة من العالم، ويمكن تميزه بسهولة بواسطة عنقه  الطويل وريشه الوردي ومنقاره المعقوف، أما صغاره فيكون لونها بنياً أو  رمادياً ثم يتحول لونها تدريجياً إلى الوردي بتقدم العمر، ولهذا فهو طائر  جميل محظوظ بدايته بني ونهايته وردي...





​
يستمد طائر الفلامنجو لونه الوردي من طعامه المفضل وهو القريدس (الجمبري) وإذا لم يحصل  هذا الطائر على كفايته من الطعام فإن لونه يصبح رماديا باهتاً.





​




​






​




​




​




​




​




​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكله طائر أبن ناس 
عايش على الجمبرى هههههههه
ده كيلو الجامبو ب 200 جنيه


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*waaaw

شفت عنه فيلم وثائقي رائع،،

من أكتر الطيور اللي بحيها،،

خصوصا تجمعاته فى الطيران،،

جمييل أستاذ،،شكراً جداً​*


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكله طائر أبن ناس
> عايش على الجمبرى هههههههه
> ده كيلو الجامبو ب 200 جنيه



شوفت بقى يظهر انه ابن زوات ههههههههههههه
اهو بيجيله الجمبري ببلاش مش احنا مش عارفين نشتريه
لازم ننقض عليه طالما انه طائر مريش قوي كده
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْـْ قال:


> *waaaw
> 
> شفت عنه فيلم وثائقي رائع،،
> 
> ...




جمال الطبيعة لا ينتهي يا جميل
وربنا يسهل واعرف اجيب طيور جميلة كده زيه 
وزي ابو مركوب ههههههههههههه
​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2013)

المجد للرب
شكله جميل جدا والوانه رائعه
شكرا للموضوع الأكثر من راااائع
ربنا يديم البركه لحياتكم


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك يا أجمل أخ رائع
النعمة تحفظك وتملأ قلبك سلام آمين
​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (3 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> شكله طائر أبن ناس
> عايش على الجمبرى هههههههه
> ده كيلو الجامبو ب 200 جنيه


هههههههههههههههه معاك حق انت بتقول بيغيش فين؟؟؟انا ممكن اروح اعيش معاة عادى يعنى ميرسى عالتوبيك الجامد دة


----------



## Bent el Massih (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*طيور جميله جدا وطعامها غال ههه
ميرسي ليك استاذي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

النعمة تملأ قلوبكم سلام وفرح لا يزول
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الحمد لله اسمه فلامنجو من غير أبو هههههه

بس شكله غريب جدا 
بس امور اوي الصراحه
شكله طائر ابن عز كدا : )

عجبوني اوي دول





شكلهم واخدين بعض عن حب
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




تسلم ايديك استاذنا
يامُشرفنا يامشرفنا
وعلي كل  انواع الطيور معرفنا : )​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*هى طالبة معاك بعصافير الأسبوع دة ؟؟
لما تطلب متحرمهاش 
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عصافير معصفرة
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكله جميل اوى 
ولا الوانه روعه 
تسلم اختياراتك استاذ ايمن ذوئك حلو اوى 
وميرسى انك عرفتنى بالفلامينجو طائر رائع 
اول مره اشوفه سمعت عنه بس


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان يا رب آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب يباركك





aymonded قال:


> ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
> ​


*- لا إله إلا الله .... ماتت سُهيلة
= يابا أيش بيك أحنا كُفار
- آآآه صحيح ....أستغفر الله العظيم 
*​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

مين راح فين وجه هناك والا ايه يا ترى هههههههههههه
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

رايق .. قاعدلي طول اليوم قدام المياه و ياكلي في جمبري

بس لونه حلو أوي .. ملقيش عندك اتنين بُني


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (3 ديسمبر 2013)

دة ما شاء الله علية شكلة جميل 
ورقبتة جميلة واكلة اجمل 
موضوع رائع


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*عسوووول اووووى شكله فظيع
والوانه جميلة طائر يفتح النفس
مش زى البطة ههههههه بجد عجبنى اوى
ميرسى يا استاذنا للمجهود الكبير*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكلهم حلو اوي ​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> رايق .. قاعدلي طول اليوم قدام المياه و ياكلي في جمبري
> 
> بس لونه حلو أوي .. ملقيش عندك اتنين بُني



ههههههههههه هاجيب لك اربعة هدية وعيالهم كمان
​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> دة ما شاء الله علية شكلة جميل
> ورقبتة جميلة واكلة اجمل
> موضوع رائع





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *عسوووول اووووى شكله فظيع
> والوانه جميلة طائر يفتح النفس
> مش زى البطة ههههههه بجد عجبنى اوى
> ميرسى يا استاذنا للمجهود الكبير*​





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> شكلهم حلو اوي ​



خلاص نعمل ثورة روك ينزل شوية في المنتدى يتمشوا
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكله ولونه حلو مش ابومركوب هههه
شكراااا لمجهودك ولتعريفنا  بهذه المعلومات للانواع من الطيور 
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## aymonded (3 ديسمبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> شكله ولونه حلو مش ابومركوب هههه
> شكراااا لمجهودك ولتعريفنا  بهذه المعلومات للانواع من الطيور
> ربنا يبارك​



ههههههههههههههه صدقيني ابو مركوب أحلى برضو
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (5 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه الطائر المحترم ده 
شكله ابن ناس واخد على العز
وشكله جميل 
شكرااااااااااااااا ايمن والنعمه على المواضيع الجميله دى هههههههههههه​


----------



## geegoo (5 ديسمبر 2013)

انا ماكنتش اعرف ان الرقصة اسمها من اسم طائر 
معلومة جميلة


----------



## aymonded (7 ديسمبر 2013)

فرحكم الله بكل ما هو جميل يا أجمل إخوة أحباء
كونوا معافين باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

